# Yard Sale Haul



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

So, as I was driving back from taking my son to kindergarten today, I passed a house that has been having a yard sale for the past week and a half. Today I noticed some Halloween items that weren't visible on previous days. I stopped to take a look. The proprietess of the yard sale informed me that the Halloween items would not be for sale until Wednesday, but I was free to take a look. As I was perusing her wares, she asked me if my back was sound. I replied that it was and she said that she would be willing to let me buy Halloween merchandise early and make me an extra good deal if I would be willing to move some heavy boxes for her. I spent about ten minutes moving boxes and about twenty minutes selecting my purchases and left with all of this for only five bucks.


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

And some more.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW! That is pretty sweet for 5 bucks and moving some boxes haha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Barter is a good thing - you got cool stuff, she got some boxes moved, everyone's happy


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Never hurts to ask, and always good to be nice. Great score.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahhhh good deeds rewarded. Good find.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Color me jealous! Nice haul!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great score. I don't know how people manage to find such great things at yard sales. There is never any Halloween things around here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So you fell for the old it's not for sale yet, but ... scam.  Nice haul.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Man nice find! Congrats!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great stuff at a great price!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic haul! I am envious


----------

